# Slingshot of the Month - Feburary 2014 - Nominations



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Hard to believe but it's already time for SSOTM February! Nominate your favorite from among all the slingshots posted in *January, 2014. *As always, you may not nominate yourself (or else I would...) and you may only nominate one slingshot. Nominations must include a picture and a link to the original post about the slingshot from this forum.

Let's have this thread be *only *for nominations, I'll start another one for discussion.

Have at thee!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

The "Salma" by Jos

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29235-slingshot-salma/?hl=salma


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I am posting this DX7 that FishDoug made. It just looks awesome. Here is the link and some pics:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29336-dx7-pocket-shooter/



























Good luck to all the nominees this month!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm here to nominate Metro's

Multi-wood sifaka BB shooter.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29434-mgg-multi-wood-sifaka-bb/










Wish I cold get my hands on one of these haha.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

I would like to nominate this Tiny Turtle from Randy. Since I think this is a slam dunk we might as well stop the nominations and go on to voting. :rofl:










The original post can be found here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29509-tiny-turtle/


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I Would Like To Nominate DX7 #13 'Multi' Personality By Fishdoug.










Original Topic Posted January 13, 2014


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I'm nominating the Target Dragon by Bill Hays. It's a full 1" thick black and olive G-10 and fits my hand like it was made for it. The finish is outstanding. I have so much confidence in this frame that I have lengthened my draw from 28" to 37", and have had no problems.

My photos don't do it justice at all. The original post is here http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29129-target-dragon-and-friends/























Todd


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Cast aluminium rambone slingshot! - using lost foam casting by The Art of Weapons. Like his other creations, this one was made almost entirely with hand tools and a home-made furnace. This young man is well on his way to becoming a top world-class slingshot craftsman.









http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28970-cast-aluminium-rambone-slingshot-using-lost-foam-casting/?hl=weapons


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

AnTrAxX custom *"E" *


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

If it's possible for me I would like to nominate the checkered frame from Greavous.

Those proportions, that checkering work and the balanced shaping grabbed me.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29229-first-sling-of-the-year/


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

My nominate for this month is Mister Magpie's Purple Poplar Plinker. An amazing shape, a wonderful choice of woods and great craftmanship - you can't ask for more!

Good luck Darren! http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29297-my-purple-poplar-plinker/


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

i woud like to nominate oetzi :

http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/9639/p4xk.jpg

This is "ergonomic design" for target shooting ,made from birch bark , oak burl and green vulcanized fiber

and hear is the link i hope to the thread :

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22310-birch-bark-and-oak-wood/page-3#entry392773

he makes some really nice slingshots

cheers

( damit i need to learn how to fix this !!! )


----------



## steelballz (Dec 19, 2011)

Too good not to nominate...

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29063-flippinout-starship-alien-class/


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I'd like to nominate HoutmeyersPeter's Scrapped Cotton Cloth Micarta

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29115-scrapped-cotton-cloth-micarta/page-2


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

I nominate E-Shots ' aluminum meets teak' I'm speechless of this work. Way to go Irfhan !!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I like to nominate Tremoside "Vesalius"

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29476-vesalius-carved-natural/


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

i would like to nominate fishdougs DX7 # 14 Johnny Rotten

















http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29130-dx7-14-johnny-rotten/?hl=%2Bjohnny+%2Brotten


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

So mutsh beauty !!!!!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I nominate "Jalea", a Chepo's great work, one of his naturals made in january. I like the simple and effective shape, the high quality of craftmanship, the wood he used and how couldn't I like his own style?

Good luck Chepo!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29487-jalea-natural-fork-oak/


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

I would like to nominate flicks "PFS-lizards".

Such an amazing work!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29567-pfs-lizards/


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I would like to nominate Torsten's "Nice Little Shooter".

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29388-nice-little-shooter/


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I think this deserves a nomination for originality and innovation. M_J is breaking new ground. The one handed dart loading modification is simple genius. 
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29455-hey-there-big-mouth/


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Noob Shooter is an outstanding craftsman for me.

That´s why id like to nominate his "Just-another-Slingshot"










http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28910-just-another-slingshot/


----------

